# How many OOSers???



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

are not going to Nodak this fall based on gas/fuel prices?


----------



## dukegoose (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm going out in Oct and Nov. It will cost each of the four people in my truck about $225.00 a trip for gas at $4.00 a Gal. I just picked up a new 16 by 7 enclosed trailer, so that is going to not help the gas situation at all.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I think I am going to get a rack for my pedal bike and ride out to hunt....


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

I have already decided (unless gas prices drop dramatically, which they probably will not) that I will not be making the trip this year. I made the trip last year by myself because my normal hunting partners could not make it. Gas was my biggest expense of the trip. I have just decided to take a week off and stay around here and hunt that entire week instead.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

I may have to get a part time job while I'm there to help pay the cost of gas. But I'll be out there for a week. I am giving up some stuff because of gas, but duck hunting! I mean come on. I might as well hang myself if that's the case.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I expect to see more non-res hunters here this fall.Right now gas in Sask and Manitoba is around $5.05 per gallon in Canadian money.With the exchange rate,it is $5.30 per gallon in US money.

Example my pickup has a 34 gal. tank.....that's $180 to fill it up and I don't think is has reached it's peak yet.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

KEN W said:


> I expect to see more non-res hunters here this fall.Right now gas in Sask and Manitoba is around $5.05 per gallon in Canadian money.With the exchange rate,it is $5.30 per gallon in US money.


WOW my dreams of hunting in canada, thats not helping! :eyeroll:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

KEN W said:


> I expect to see more non-res hunters here this fall.Right now gas in Sask and Manitoba is around $5.05 per gallon in Canadian money.With the exchange rate,it is $5.30 per gallon in US money.
> 
> Example my pickup has a 34 gal. tank.....that's $180 to fill it up and I don't think is has reached it's peak yet.


The US dollar is worth less the the canadian dollar now? :eyeroll: man..


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

how will that increase pressure in nodak?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Canada is a further drive for most then nodak :wink: and thats a lot of money for a gallon of gas wether it is less in canadian or not.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

I will be making the yearly trip ti ND this year as scheduled.


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

Probably making the trip twice.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Interesting question you posed there SW.

I will be there - gas will hurt, but I will hunt.


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

when you going?


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I am still planning on making three trips to Nodak. Early goose in the SE, Late Oct ducks and Late Nov geese. Probably a bonus pheasant hunt in Dec as well. 8)


----------



## nebgoosehunter (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm still planning on going to Manitoba, but its sure gonna hurt the bank account.


----------

